# keeping air out of canister filter



## cstevens75

i have a new marine land c 360 and i cant get the air out from inside of it and i have only had it running for three days. it seems to run real quiet and smooth but every couple of minutes or sooner it will do a bit of gurgling and sucking sounds and then a bunch of bubbles will come out the oulet into the tank. so what i have been doing is kind of shaking the canister to get most of the air out but within a couple of minutes it does it again. this is my first canister filter and i need help. i dont know if i am doing something wrong or is there something special i can do to keep the air from getting back into it. i am just about to get rid of it and get something different so any suggestions would be great thanks



chris


----------



## Cavan Allen

You can use hose clamps where the hoses connect to see if that helps. Naturally, I'd double check the connections and seal. 

Some Vaseline around connections can work too.


----------



## cstevens75

it would have to be on the intake side thought right? and the connection up at the tank has a clap on it and the connection at the pump is one of those slip the hose on and tighten the fitting kind of deals there isnt really any room for a clamp. i dont believe that the upper connection is leaking because i would see it sucking bubbles and i dont see any bubbles on the intake side hose. i guess that it might be the fitting at the canister i will double check both anyways thanks. is the vasoline supposed to help sealing i have never heard of that will it not hurt the water.


----------



## cstevens75

i have noticed that when i pump the primer some water will squirt out at me from around the primer button is it possible that it sucking the air from around that? maybe i should just take this up with who i bought it from .this is just so frustrating it is a brand new pump and new tank set up and nothing seems to be going right


----------



## Cavan Allen

Yeah, I mainly meant the intake. I had one filter that just kept getting air in it and finally just vaselined the in, the out, the seal, whatever. I worked and didn't harm anything but was a little messy later. Nothing a paper towel didn't solve.


----------



## cstevens75

hey thanks for the tips cavan i will have to remember that but i am convinved that it is getting in through my priming pump. today i left the filter unplugged for the whole day and when i got home there was a puddle of water in the bucket under my filter and when i pumped the primer it would squirt water out at me so i emailed the store i bought from hopefully they will give me a new one:-\"


----------



## csaxe21

I've never used this filter, so I'm not sure on the quality of its sealings, and of how air-tight it is, but double check everything is closed well. Also, I don't think shaking it is the best idea. I have an EHEIM Classic canister filter, and it is always 100% silent and the seals are good, but if I move it or shift it over a bit, somehow it starts to gurgle and make noises. So, try leaving it is one place that is steady, and let it run for a bit without touching it. It may have some trapped air at the beginning that you will have to let it get out, therefore make the noise for a bit.


----------



## CTD

leaking seems to be a common problem with the 360c from all the reviews i have read on it


----------



## cstevens75

ya i am thinking that you are right. i emailed them and almost right away they seemed to know where it was coming from and simply asked for a couple of numbers off of the filter and my address and said that some replacement parts were on the way. that was almost two weeks ago i think that i might email them again and see where my parts are at.


----------

